

Applications for Colleges Clog System - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/education/01apply.html

======
tokenadult
Rob Killion, executive director of the Common Application, played down the
delays and said the site had been running some upgrades in anticipation of a
flood of applications. "That process briefly slowed the system down a bit and
perhaps even caused a 'timeout' error for some users," Mr. Killion wrote. More
than a million high school seniors use the Common Application. Last year, the
organization said that more than 171,000 applications were filed in the 72
hours from Dec. 30 through Jan. 1., 75,000 of them on Dec. 31.

